# Avater Rp- Rebellion



## Apprentice (Sep 30, 2008)

It's funny how i've come up with this storyline.Anyways You will begin your journey at the boiling rock (the most extreme,maxium security,no mercy prison in all of the land) located in the Fire Nation surrounded by skin melting boiling water. Your an Inmate sent their on the day of Sozin's Comet.For what ever reason i dont know maybe we'll find out. 

After Sozin's Comet peace was set on earth once more.1 year have past since the Avatar Aang had his battle with Fire Lord Oazi.Earth was set to peace until The Avatar Aang went missing which is still a mystery how.As for his friends were sent to different prisons around the world. By who you may ask.Well they were outnumbered and overpowered by rebel benders.And guess who's in charge of it all.........Azula.She used her lightning and her new menions to take over the south pole, and already the western earth kingdom. It's up to you to either stop Azula or to Help her in taking over the world.
==========================================================
----Character Sheet----


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: (Dont Care)
Age: (8-25)
Bender: (yes or no)
Gender: (male or female)
Form: (Fire,Earth,Water,Air)
Other Abilities: (Hand-to-Hand,Accuracy,etc)
Apperance: (Think Asian Warrior)
History: (Childhood,reason for being a inmate,etc)
Weapons: (no guns all no tech wepons)



((No more than 2 airbenders))

--My Character Sheet--
Name:Ryu Zulan
Age:14
Bender:Yes
Gender:Male
Form:Earth

Other Abilities: 
Avalanche: If Ryu is near a cliff or mountain, he can cause many rocks of a multitude of sizes to fall down on his opponent.

Earth Magnet:Ryu also possess limited magnetic capabilities, allowing him to grasp vertical surfaces and cling unsupported to earth structures

Earth Dive:Ryu can move through the earth to out-maneuver his foes by opening tunnels and moving beneath the earth

Earth Ride:Ryu creates a wave of earth that he rides on as use of a form of transportation

Ryu uses the style Southern Praying Mantis Kung Fu(using its precise stepping to maintain contact with the ground)


Apperance:Black hair identical to Sokka's Dad,Black Tank-top,A green collard shirt with no collard or buttons stopping about 2 inches bellow chest hanging open revealing his black tank top,Black baggy pants down to bottom of knee caps,Black Lether Glove on right hand,Hazel Eyes,Medium Toned Skin,White Bandages From bottom of Knee Caps to Ankles,No socks,no shoes,no facial hair,muscle toned, only 5'0 feet tall

History: No need to speak about his child hood now though i will tell you why he's an inmate in at the boiling rock though.He fought against the DiLee in Ba Sing Sae on the day of Sozin's Comet. He didnt get far but he did take out most of the Agents. To Bad he was captured.Ryu always loved his earth bending abilities. And used them anyway possible. He's been sent to the cooler 5 times,started 2 riots,and tried to escape once. After those he gave up on pretty much everything.Rumors in the courtyard said he's planning another escape and this time it's going to be big.

Weapons: Uses Earth to form weapons
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cheena (Sep 30, 2008)

I think i shall join... But the title is wrong


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 2, 2008)

Name: (Dont Care)
Age: (8-25)
Bender: yes
Gender: male
Form: Earth
Other Abilities:technician,metalbending,and tactiction

mud devastation:creates mud and makes different things using the earth inside the mud.

Apperance: 
History: He was an technician, tactics general, and warrior for the fire nation but his son died in the war and he then refused to work for them anymore and was thrown in the boiling rock he now bides his time for an opprotunity to strike.
Weapons: earthbending and giant hammer


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Feb 26, 2010)

*nehtapa*

Name: Nehtapa
bender: Yes
gender: Male
Form: wind
age: 14

abilities : 

Shukka heroui
bends wind so he can ride on it 

Shukka noika 
makes the wind make a tornade around enemy 
then throws knives in it swords or something sharp 
= slicing enemy 

and all the normal skills of wind bending 

ultimate skill 

giant tornado around enemy 
fuses with tornado slicing enemy 

weapon : one 1,50 meter sword rigth hand 
knife left hand 


history 
taken hostage ?nder comet trying to help aang 

( he knew him once ) 


can we start now ? ?


----------

